# 2nd Annual NORCAR Hangover Dash at the Gate



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Save the date! NORCAR is hosting the 3rd Annual Hangover Dash Wednesday, January 1st, 2014. You won't want to wake up sober for this one. Flyer and more details to follow. :thumbsup::hat:

Flyer is in post #5 below.
Doors open at 7:30am, racing at 11:30am.
$20 first class, $15 each thereafter

Classes:
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12 scale
13.5 WGT
21.5 F1
USGT
USVTA

All classes are "Blinky" (no ESC timing / boost / turbo)
ROAR approved batteries
We are following UF1, USGT, and USVTA rules (with the exception of no driver figure in VTA)

Awards to TQ, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in A mains. TQ and winner in B mains awards from Genesis R/C Products. Lots of door prizes as well from race sponsors Associated/ Reedy, BRP, CRC, Genesis R/C Products, Gravity R/C, IRS, Parma, Sweep USA, Tekin, TQ Wire, Tuning Haus, VBC Racing Shop, Viper R/C, and Windtunnel R/C.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey goofball, this will be the 3rd annual race.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Hey goofball, this will be the 3rd annual race.


that what thought too its the 3rd...i been to both of them& will make this 1 too:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This race is always a blast. It is definitely worth a bleary eyed day after.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is the flyer.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

First post updated with lots of information.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Always a fun race.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe if I race I wont drink so much. Ha yea right. I might have the wife drive me and Jake there. LOL

Doug k.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Added USGT.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Awards are on order and door prizes are coming in!!

We will have stuff to give out from:

Associated/ Reedy
BRP
CRC
Genesis R/C Products
Gravity R/C
IRS
Parma
Sweep USA
Tekin
TQ Wire
Tuning Haus
VBC Racing Shop
Viper R/C
Windtunnel R/C


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

lol @ PDF name. "ho-DASH" is very appropo for the Gate. I hope this race goes well for you fellas and thanks again for everything you all did at the Champs.

-Sean


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hustler said:


> lol @ PDF name. "ho-DASH" is very appropo for the Gate. I hope this race goes well for you fellas and thanks again for everything you all did at the Champs.
> 
> -Sean


I don't know where "Ho-Dash" came from....

Champs went well, we were glad to help.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I don't know where "Ho-Dash" came from....
> .


HangOver-Dash

The name of the PDF file originates from the name of the race. Brian came up with it...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More door prizes are coming in!

CRC donated an "Alter Ego" 1/12 kit!!

Awards have been shipped from Genisis R/C along with some door prizes!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet! This is a way better way to spend New Years Day than just watching football.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What's a football?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

sg1 said:


> More door prizes are coming in!
> 
> CRC donated an "Alter Ego" 1/12 kit!!
> 
> Awards have been shipped from Genisis R/C along with some door prizes!


Someone gets a Xmas after Xmas


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm be there , put me down for f1 Vta and usgt !


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> What's a football?


It's a something that American television networks broadcast instead of real auto racing, like F1, LeMans, or DTM / BTCC.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

sg1 said:


> More door prizes are coming in!
> 
> CRC donated an "Alter Ego" 1/12 kit!!
> 
> Awards have been shipped from Genisis R/C along with some door prizes!


i would love to win a 1/12scale

i was telling somebody last sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> More door prizes are coming in!
> 
> CRC donated an "Alter Ego" 1/12 kit!!


Well hey, a free car might get me into twelfth scale! Might...



CarbonJoe said:


> It's a something that American television networks broadcast instead of real auto racing, like F1, LeMans, or DTM / BTCC.


Ahhh.... Fail.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

starrx said:


> i would love to win a 1/12scale
> 
> i was telling somebody last sunday:thumbsup:


You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More door prizes have come in and awards are here!

If you're looking to get some practice in we are going to add 2 practice days:

Dec 28 and 29!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> You'll shoot your eye out!


i might!!!but ill have fun doing it:tongue:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Open practice this Sat and Sun. Same layout as the Hangover. No excuses for not enough track time.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Plan on making the trip to run F1 and 1/12.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Plan on making the trip to run F1 and 1/12.


It will be so nice to see you....

Would you like to sit by Wise?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Me and Tinker Bailes are thinking about coming.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

i may be there i am waiting for some parts i ordered if i make it it will be for tc blinky and vta


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and Jake will be there. Hopefully I can stay away from the shine on newyears eve. 

Doug.K


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

sg1 said:


> It will be so nice to see you....
> 
> Would you like to sit by Wise?


Two spots. Mike Pizzuti will be racing, too.

Three Mikes are better than one. Especially when Wise is the "one".


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Could have been four but looking less promising.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

looking forward to banging doors w/ you all. it has been awhile since I have been on a track, so I apologize in advance if I take anyone out....well I guess I can blame it on the partying the night before...

see you all the 1st


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> looking forward to banging doors w/ you all. it has been awhile since I have been on a track, so I apologize in advance if I take anyone out....well I guess I can blame it on the partying the night before...
> 
> see you all the 1st


how many USGT u think will show??


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

starrx said:


> how many USGT u think will show??



I'll be there. That's all you need to worry about!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

mackin said:


> i'll be there. That's all you need to worry about!


yes!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think the most important thing to ask is...

What's on the menu??


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> I think the most important thing to ask is...
> 
> What's on the menu??


Chuck Mackin can pick oranges from an apple tree and make the best lemonade youve ever tasted.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sausage and sauerkraut, pulled pork sliders, and even something for breakfast.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Sausage and sauerkraut, pulled pork sliders, and even something for breakfast.


Better get a couple extra Renuzits for the pit area.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

If it looks like chicken, tastes like chicken, and feels like chicken but Chuck Makin says its beef, then it's beef.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Nothing beats Chuck's sausage!

Well, except for his pulled pork.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mackin said:


> I'll be there. That's all you need to worry about!


ooooooooooookkkkkkkk!!..(in my lil jon voice)


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Nothing beats Chuck's sausage!
> 
> Well, except for his pulled pork.


I hear he is bringing a new combination called pulled sausage. Says it can't be beat or maybe he said it can...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Chuck Makin was once on Wheel of Fortune and was the first to spin. The next 29 minutes of the show consisted of everyone standing around awkwardly, waiting for the wheel to stop.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> Chuck Makin was once on Wheel of Fortune and was the first to spin. The next 29 minutes of the show consisted of everyone standing around awkwardly, waiting for the wheel to stop.


Damn...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chuck Mackin can start a fire by rubbing two ice cubes together.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jesus Christ walked on water; Chuck Mackin swims through land.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Jesus Christ walked on water; Chuck Mackin swims through land.


Thought Chuck was Jesus.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Chuck Mackin makes Chris Goetz uncomfortable.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Chuck Mackin makes Chris Goetz uncomfortable.


Chuck Mackin new CLEVELAND BROWNS COACH :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Race*

Had a great time today. another fantastic event put on at the Gate. I would like to thank the norcar crue for putting this race together, whoever made those Sloppy Joes, they were fantastic, I could of eaten those all day long, and no, I am not talking about you Wolowitz... and Von for the tires. Hope to see you guys soon


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank everyone who made the trip out to run NORCAR's 3rd annual Hangover Dash! There was alot of close racing, great food, great door prizes, and lots of kids running around!!

A big thanks to all the sponsors who donate some great stuff!

Assoc/Reedy
CRC
Genisis R/C
TQ wire
IRS
Sweep
Viper
Gravity R/C
Power Push
Tekin

Thanks to the NORCAR crew for putting on the race and Ac Forester for the Tech work!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

A fun day of racing as always, and I got a wine glass to replace the one I broke New Years eve.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who braved the weather and came out yesterday. Hope you had a good time. Pics I took are up on the FB page. Once again thanks.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's a quick recap of the race day :

VTA, TQ Chuck Mackin
1. Chuck Mackin
2. Jason Smith
3. Zack Schuttenberg

Novice, TQ Jacob Keener
1. Jacob keener
2. Katelyn Schuttenberg
3. Mia Buca

F1, TQ Joe Klebau
1. Mike McBride
2. Joe Klebau
3. Ron Mick

USGT, TQ Von Perry
1. Todd Bigelow
2. Wayne Gerber
3. Von Perry

WGT "A", TQ Wayne Gerber
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Ron Mick
3. Dwight Smith

WGT "B"
1. Eric Wells
2. Geoff
3. Joe Klebau

TC, TQ Paul Ciccarello
1. Mike Wise
2. Todd Bigelow
3. Joe Klebau

1/12 "A", TQ Wayne Gerber
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Steve Radecky
3. Mike Pavlik

1/12 "B"
1. ADAM!
2. Rudi Johnson
3. "Roberto"


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome Job NORCAR! great time! Great Job, thanks to anyone who traveled durring the snow storm, glad everyone made it safe!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great time ... Great racing....and food! Thanks to everyone at the Gate for an outstanding way to start the new year!


----------

